# برنامج حصر الكميات...



## mohanad_palmyra (21 يونيو 2009)

أقدم لكم برنامج بسيط لحصر الكميات

أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم

و الله الموفق....


----------



## f3mhx (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (22 يونيو 2009)

ياريت لو فكرة عن طيقة العمل ومشكرا مقدما


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخي الكريم
جزاك الله كل الخير
سيتم النقاش حين الاستخدام باذن الله
تحياتي


----------



## حسااام (22 يونيو 2009)

مع الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
جاري النحميل........


----------



## هانى عامر (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## عزت محروس (23 يونيو 2009)

اسكنك الله الجنة بحق محمد صلى الله علية وسلم مع الصالحين والابرار


----------



## ali992 (23 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل*


----------



## MAALY_SAMA (24 يونيو 2009)

انا اسف للمره الثانيه اخذ شىء من عندك لايعمل المره الاولى لشح الاند الرابط لايعمل والثانى اريد تشغيل البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (24 يونيو 2009)

لا يا اخي هذا البرنامج يعمل تماما وجربته
لرابط شرح اللاند فعلا لا يعمل حتى الجديد
شكرااا مرة اخرى ياريت رابط اخر
تحياتي


----------



## انجينيير (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ..... جارى التحميل =======================


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (24 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لجميع الأخوة الأعزاء

و جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الردود الطيبة

و بالنسبة لبرنامج اللاند سيتم ورفعه قريباً و تزويدكم برابط جديد إنشاء الله


و أرجو منكم تقييم المشاركات


و الله الموفق....


----------



## sayed11s (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووور ((اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين))


----------



## active eng (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا عن كتاب الحصر 
لكنه لا يعمل 
ولكن مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## garary (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عن كتاب الحصر
لكنه لا يعمل


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled khalaf (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خير
انا بعد اذن حضرتك لى سؤل 
انا بعد مثبت البرنامج وشغلته لاقيته بيعمل فواتير ودائن ومدين وعملاء وكلام من ده ياعنى
انا كنت فاكر انه بيحسب كميات حفر وردم كميات شغل المساحة ياعنى
هل اللى انا فهمته ده صح او ممكن نستغل البرنامج فى شغل المساحة 
ارجو من اى من الاخوة الاعضاء الرد
ولكم جزيل اتلشكر


----------



## mostafammy (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبالرك الله فيك 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: ((عشرة تمنع عشرة)) سورة الفاتحة .........تمنع غضب الله سورة يس.........تمنع عطش يوم القيامة سورة الواقعة .......... تمنع الفقر سورة الدخان ........ تمنع أهوال يوم القيامة سورة الملك ....... تمنع عذاب القبر سورة الكوثر ..........تمنع الخصومة سورة الكافرون ....... تمنع الكفر عند الموت سورة الإخلاص ...........تمنع النفاق سورة الفلق تمنع .......... الحسد سورة الناس .......... تمنع الوسواس خلال 12 ساعة سيكون لديك مليون صلاة على النبى


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* جزاك الله كل الخي*


----------



## ezy_sh (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (9 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم تم تحميل البرنامج مشكور جدا
لكن ظهرت الايكونة علي سطح المكتب لكن لاتعمل 
يبحث عن الexe فماذا عليا ان افعل 
نفعنا الله واياكم 
مشكور علي اية حال


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## metkal (31 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadey (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عزت منصور (20 أبريل 2010)

الملف معطوب و شكرا


----------



## m_katouta (20 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله ان الناس المفيده لسه موجوده


----------



## م.محمد بشير (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## garary (8 مايو 2010)

كرم ابراهيم قال:


> اخي الكريم تم تحميل البرنامج مشكور جدا
> لكن ظهرت الايكونة علي سطح المكتب لكن لاتعمل
> يبحث عن الexe فماذا عليا ان افعل
> نفعنا الله واياكم
> مشكور علي اية حال



نفس الشىء حدث معى ارجوا الحل فى ذلك مشكورين.


----------



## noor-noor (12 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (12 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير ويكتبه في ميزان حسناتك . وياريت طريقه العمل


----------



## نظير البياتي (24 يونيو 2011)

thank u


----------



## لهون لهونى (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## م.قيس (24 يونيو 2011)

يسلمو


----------



## houssamfansah (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor-noor (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاءكمال عمران (7 فبراير 2012)

:73:


مهندس طرق مرور قال:


> لا يا اخي هذا البرنامج يعمل تماما وجربته
> لرابط شرح اللاند فعلا لا يعمل حتى الجديد
> شكرااا مرة اخرى ياريت رابط اخر
> تحياتي


----------



## Eng.zeky (7 فبراير 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Magdybadran (13 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------

